# So...Why keep shrimp?



## PaulC (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'd like to ask, why do you like/keep shrimp?

I'm asking this because I am semi interested in starting a shrimp tank.

6 months ago when I knew nothing about the hobby, I would've asked any aquarium hobbyist "Why do you keep an aquarium?" but here I am 6 months later with my own saltwater aquarium and I absolutely love it!

So, I ask this question in hopes to find out what some of you like about shrimp keeping.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

shrimps are beautiful in nano tanks.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Honestly, when I first saw people posting and going nuts over shrimp, I found it was kind of odd, and I didnt see why people would be interested in shrimp. 

But when someone gave me some cherry shrimp from a plant trade, I found myself watching these shrimp moving around, doing things, eating, and ultimately berried and releasing shrimplets and I found that quite riveting. It induced a sort of awe that I experienced as a child, when I watched my first livebearers shoot out babies... which is really what sparked my obsession with aquaria. 

I dont think you can really ask why, and understand the obsession of the hobby unless you try it yourself. Its a whole different thing when you see pictures, and read threads, and videos... vs. keeping the shrimp yourself.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're amusing to watch! Think the little critters in your live rock, except colourful and out during the day


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Ypu just like kerohime said.

I started off with 2 crystAl reds and found them so fun to watch that in a matter of hours I decided to return all the fish I bought from big als and asked for a big discount if I bought 10 crs. 

Also because of the website planetinverts.com
Which explains how to keep crystal reds very easily.

When they breed you feel so elated as their keeper and their tiny proportions to the tank is like watch a miniture city.

For new shrimp keepers, here are the things to keep in mind.

You absolutely need a bag of ada or netlea soil to bring your ph down. If only this waas available a year ago, I wouldn't have lost over 30 shrimps.

Keep the water 6.4-7ph. 4-8gh. 0-4kh and keep it stable

Do not over feed. Only what they can finish in 1 hour and every other day.

Keep water changes small, around 15% every week.

Using R/O water helps a lot

And give them places to hide.

I suggest you keep two shrimps and you'll know immediately why the obsession is growing.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh and try to keep crystal reds rather then cherries.

They are worth more money as everytime you see a baby it's like$5 swimming around.

Just keep your water clean and stable and they are easily to breed.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey paul, if you want to try I can give you just one crystal red shrimp for free, if you want to buy I can give you big discounts just for you only like anyone saying here it can change your life


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> You absolutely need a bag of ada or netlea soil to bring your ph down. If only this waas available a year ago, I wouldn't have lost over 30 shrimps.
> 
> Keep the water 6.4-7ph. 4-8gh. 0-4kh and keep it stable
> 
> ...


Now I wouldn't say those are absolute parameters or requirements. I have nice CRS breeding, and they're with tap water and old crusty Eco complete substrate.

The key, like anything else, is stable, consistent parameters, and careful observation, and like everything else, general good husbandry practices.

Shrimp are fun and easy, give them a shot and you'll see for yourself


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mine are breeding in tap water ph of 7.6. but I let it sit on a bucket for a week and add prime.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a little concerned that mine arent breeding yet... But thats a whole other story!

Breeding or not, I love my shrimps! I just hope they will breed before they die (2 year lifespan) =(


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just have patience you knoW what I have waited like a year for them to breed in my 5gallon. maybe they are still adjusting with your water parameters


----------



## dawson7610 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol it just like offering someone a free shoe polishing then just polish 1 shoe only, however i am thinking about a shrimp tank too, wonder if you can do me the same favor!!


camboy012406 said:


> hey paul, if you want to try I can give you just one crystal red shrimp for free, if you want to buy I can give you big discounts just for you only like anyone saying here it can change your life


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

well, its not a big problem I can give you same deal if your post is more than 100+


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

lol the key to more babies is

large tank +18 gal !! mature water, no co2, large filter for plenty of bacteria to grow.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> lol the key to more babies is
> 
> large tank +18 gal !! mature water, no co2, large filter for plenty of bacteria to grow.


not exactly, I have 5 gallon with lots of crs babies


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> not exactly, I have 5 gallon with lots of crs babies


Yup and i used to keep mine in a 6 gal fluval edge which also produced many off springs. But they seemed to mate much fast in my new tank, I already have 9 berried females out of 58 crs compared to 5-6 in my 6 gal.


----------



## dawson7610 (Feb 20, 2011)

arg, then I have to stay home this long weekend try posting as much as possible.....


camboy012406 said:


> well, its not a big problem I can give you same deal if your post is more than 100+


----------

